# The Dakotas



## Mr Natural (Oct 28, 2021)

They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?

WTF?


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 28, 2021)

Goddamn the Constitution!


----------



## okfine (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?
> 
> WTF?


It's bullshit that they do.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 28, 2021)

okfine said:


> It's bullshit that they do.


When people say federal supremacists hate the constitution, they dont really mean it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2021)

It's funny how that pesky Constitution gets in the way all the time..............


----------



## Oddball (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?
> 
> WTF?


Flunked jr. high civics, I see.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?
> 
> WTF?


How many does Rhode Island have?
Delaware?
Maryland?


----------



## bendog (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?
> 
> WTF?


And between them and Mont they got all the oil.  Be nice.  LOL


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 28, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> It's funny how that pesky Constitution gets in the way all the time..............


The Constitution also allows for amendments.  You know, to progress.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> The Constitution also allows for amendments.  You know, to progress.


Never said it didn't.  Go for it..........


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> The Constitution also allows for amendments.  You know, to progress.




See Article 5. Good luck. LMAO

.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?
> 
> WTF?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?
> 
> WTF?



will no one rid me of this meddlesome document?! - American Communists, democrats and Progressives, but I repeat myself -- twice


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?
> 
> WTF?



And you just found that out now?  

Please tell me you don't vote.


----------



## okfine (Oct 28, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> When people say federal supremacists hate the constitution, they dont really mean it.


The GOP would cry like hell if those 2 states were run by the Democratic Party.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 28, 2021)

okfine said:


> The GOP would cry like hell if those 2 states were run by the Democratic Party.


k


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 28, 2021)

How much difference can there be between the two of them?

Combine them into one Dakota and eliminate two unnecessary senators.


----------



## okfine (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> How much difference can there be between the two of them?
> 
> Combine them into one Dakota and eliminate two unnecessary senators.


Throw in Wyoming Idaho and Utah as well.


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?
> 
> WTF?



Indeed, that is Constitutional Law. Each State is entitled to two Senate representatives and Congressional Representatives based upon the population of the State.









						United States House of Representatives Seats by State
					

The U.S. Congress consists of two houses, the House of Representatives and the Senate. Each state elects two senators, while seats in the House of Representatives are apportioned by state according to population, with each state receiving a minimum of one representative. After each decennial...



					www.britannica.com
				




Accordingly the State of North Dakota is allowed 2 Congressional Representatives whereas California is allowed to elect 53 Representatives to Congress based upon their population.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> How much difference can there be between the two of them?
> 
> Combine them into one Dakota and eliminate two unnecessary senators.



They're perfectly happy with two.  Why are Communists always looking to try and cheat elections?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 28, 2021)

okfine said:


> The GOP would cry like hell if those 2 states were run by the Democratic Party.





okfine said:


> The GOP would cry like hell if those 2 states were run by the Democratic Party.



Like we cry over Delaware, Rhode Island, and  Maryland?

Got a link to those 'whines'?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 28, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Like we cry over Delaware, Rhode Island, and Maryland?
> 
> Got a link to those 'whines'?



This is what happens when you sleep during history in school.


----------



## okfine (Oct 28, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> This is what happens when you sleep during history in school.


You should know all about it.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> How much difference can there be between the two of them?
> 
> Combine them into one Dakota and eliminate two unnecessary senators.


The Dakotas get credit for having all actual Americans with no planted illegals.


----------



## marvin martian (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?
> 
> WTF?



Every time you people get fucked by your own party, you start up this anti-civil rights fascist bullshit that some people deserve more representation than others. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 28, 2021)

okfine said:


> You should know all about it.



I know why we have two bodies of legislative government: one representing population and one so that all states have equal representation.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?
> 
> WTF?



If you understood how our government was formed and the history of the Senate you wouldn't be asking an ignorant question.  I guess you went to public school.


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 28, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> See Article 5. Good luck. LMAO
> 
> .


Of course because the members of Congress never change.


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 28, 2021)

okfine said:


> Throw in Wyoming Idaho and Utah as well.


Meh not Utah they have a decent population size.  Wyoming, Idaho, and the Dakotas are not even the population size of a small metro area.


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 28, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> If you understood how our government was formed and the history of the Senate you wouldn't be asking an ignorant question.  I guess you went to public school.


Doesnt mean it will always stay the way it is now.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 28, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> If you understood how our government was formed and the history of the Senate you wouldn't be asking an ignorant question. I guess you went to public school.


Levittown Memorial High School class of 68.

Now go fuck yourself, asshole.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?



Dolt, it is more like 1.7 million people and if you ever bother to read the constitution, senators are appointed PER STATE, not per population.  

I just can't wait to see you complain if DC gets ratified into statehood (the very OPPOSITE of its intended inception) and gets two senators for its mere 689,000.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 28, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> The Dakotas get credit for having all actual Americans with no planted illegals.


Kristi Noem is my hero!



			Watch: Noem says South Dakota “won’t be taking any illegal immigrants”


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 28, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> If you understood how our government was formed and the history of the Senate you wouldn't be asking an ignorant question.  I guess you went to public school.


I went to public school and i understand it


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 28, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Kristi Noem is my hero!
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Noem says South Dakota “won’t be taking any illegal immigrants”


Because you are human garbage.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?
> 
> WTF?



Correct - and like Wyoming, their votes carry 2-3 times the weight of a vote in CA, TX, FL and NY thanks to the EC. 
GO empty acres and Pronghorn Sheep! 
Fuck 'em


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?
> 
> WTF?


So should be easy to sway them to the left? I mean only 1.5mil people. Why is the left having difficulty? Please explain.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Because you are human garbage.


What did you, trailer park trash? She is outstanding and a lot more charismatic than you.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 28, 2021)

bendog said:


> And between them and Mont they got all the oil.  Be nice.  LOL


Actually, oil in the Dakotas took a nosedive. I know a guy who was making bigly bucks in SD as a pipe fitter. He had to move around 4 years ago.


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 28, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What did you, trailer park trash? She is outstanding and a lot more charismatic than you.


Some people say Hitler was charismatic as well.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?
> 
> WTF?




Jesus you're a retard.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Meh not Utah they have a decent population size.  Wyoming, Idaho, and the Dakotas are not even the population size of a small metro area.


Utah has a total population of around 3m ... IOW, 1/100th that of California.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 28, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> And you just found that out now?
> 
> Please tell me you don't vote.


I would be surprised if this poster is even an American.


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 28, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Utah has a total population of around 3m ... IOW, 1/100th that of California.


But when you compare it to WY, ID, and the Dakotas.....Just saying you'd have a better argument with those states than Utah.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 28, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> Jesus you're a retard.


You've made more intelligent posts in your sleep WQ. 
Are ya havin' a bad dream?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Some people say Hitler was charismatic as well.


As was Churchill. You and your Godwin law.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 28, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> Jesus you're a retard.


Jesus was a retard?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> But when you compare it to WY, ID, and the Dakotas.....Just saying you'd have a better argument with those states than Utah.


And those states can vote blue a well. LOL. 

There are fewer freeloaders there so they choose to go Red and that just irritates leftists.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> But when you compare it to WY, ID, and the Dakotas.....Just saying you'd have a better argument with those states than Utah.


Agree 100 - Saw the other day that Republican asshats in congress represent the views of 23% of America and yet they flex their muscles as if they had 50-60 (which they DO). Fuck 'em


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> How much difference can there be between the two of them?
> 
> Combine them into one Dakota and eliminate two unnecessary senators.


Hell, if you are going to talk left-wing woke and crazy shit. . . why not just give 'em back to the folks they were named afta?   














						Republic of Lakotah proposal - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 28, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Agree 100 - Saw the other day that Republican asshats in congress represent the views of 23% of America and yet they flex their muscles as if they had 50-60 (which they DO). Fuck 'em


Things will change eventually.  But yeah this is the main reason America cant have what other 1st world countries have.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 28, 2021)

The Badlands should negate a Senator. Break the bad.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Because you are human garbage.


Well, hi there!  It's nice to see you!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> Jesus was a retard?


Why? Because he was a Jew?

You are such a bigot!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 28, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Well, hi there!  It's nice to see you!


Said no one to him....EVER


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Some people say Hitler was charismatic as well.


More charismatic than you.


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 28, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> More charismatic than you.


Like I said.  You're human garbage.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Things will change eventually.  But yeah this is the main reason America cant have what other 1st world countries have.



Exactly, this is why we can't have nice things .. You know, like paid family leave that leaves us quite literally LAST in amongst all first (AND second) world countries. 

Sad for Uncle Joe to have to show upon the world stage with that embarrassing reality.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Things will change eventually.  But yeah this is the main reason America cant have what other 1st world countries have.


Are you serious? Then move. If you hate it here so much....MOVE!!!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Like I said.  You're human garbage.


And I love you too.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 28, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why? Because he was a Jew?
> 
> You are such a bigot!


So you think Jews are retards and I’m the bigot ?


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> Levittown Memorial High School class of 68.
> 
> Now go fuck yourself, asshole.


lordy that explains a lot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 28, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Exactly, this is why we can't have nice things .. You know, like paid family leave that leaves us quite literally LAST in amongst all first (AND second) world countries.
> 
> Sad for Uncle Joe to have to show upon the world stage with that embarrassing reality.


If you like paid family leave then take it? My bro in law has 8 weeks vacation per year. He has been with the same Company for 27 yrs. How much more vacation should he get?


----------



## DrLove (Oct 28, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Are you serious? Then move. If you hate it here so much....MOVE!!!


Lame Zog - LAME. You can do better.


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 28, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Are you serious? Then move. If you hate it here so much....MOVE!!!


Never moving.  I'm staying to prevent people like you from destroying America.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> So you think Jews are retards and I’m the bigot ?


I asked why you called him a retard not that Jews are retards. You just double down on your bigotry. BIGOT!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 28, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Lame Zog - LAME. You can do better.


I am serious. My parents came here with nothing from the Soviet Union. This is a great country. Don't like it then get the hell out. I love it! They love it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Never moving.  I'm staying to prevent people like you from destroying America.


How am I destroying it? I do not have a criminal record, I pay my taxes, I volunteer my time, I sit on a college BOD, I donated convalescent plasma to help those afflicted with COVID.

What specifically am I doing to destroy America? You truly are vermin.


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 28, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Exactly, this is why we can't have nice things .. You know, like paid family leave that leaves us quite literally LAST in amongst all first (AND second) world countries.
> 
> Sad for Uncle Joe to have to show upon the world stage with that embarrassing reality.


The US and Papau New Guinea are the only 2 countries in the world without paid family leave.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 28, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Utah has a total population of around 3m ... IOW, 1/100th that of California.



and?


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Never moving.  I'm staying to prevent people like you from destroying America.


Wait. . . from what I understand of the woke POV, I thought when Chris Columbus arrived, folks already destroyed America?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Never moving.  I'm staying to prevent people like you from destroying America.





john doe 101 said:


> I'm staying to prevent people like you from destroying America.



and we're staying to prevent you from doing the same.


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 28, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> and we're staying to prevent you from doing the same.


I'm not telling you to leave either.  I really dont give a fuck what you do.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> The US and Papau New Guinea are the only 2 countries in the world without paid family leave.



WE'RE NUMBER ONE - USA USA!!


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 28, 2021)

DrLove said:


> WE'RE NUMBER ONE - USA USA!!


It's almost as if the right wing lunatics want to see a race to the bottom.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 28, 2021)

DrLove said:


> WE'RE NUMBER ONE - USA USA!!


Doc since you're not a coward and john doe 101 is. Maybe you can answer this for him. How am I destroying America that he needs to save it from me?



> john doe 101 said:
> Never moving. I'm staying to prevent people like you from destroying America.


How am I destroying it? I do not have a criminal record, I pay my taxes, I volunteer my time, I sit on a college BOD, I donated convalescent plasma to help those afflicted with COVID.

What specifically am I doing to destroy America? You truly are vermin.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?
> 
> WTF?


The states elect the president and determine the makeup of the Senate – these provisions of the Constitution are fundamentally anti-democratic.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Oct 28, 2021)

North Dakota was the #1 nuclear power on the planet for a while, there were more ICBMs and nukes in North Dakota than anywhere else on the globe.

That's how they got 2 senators, extortion.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> I dont have to explain anything to you.  Just look at your post history.  That is my answer to your inane question.


You made the accusation so yes you do. Or were you talking out of your ass again?

WillHaftawaite what sayeth you?


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 28, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You made the accusation so yes you do. Or were you talking out of your ass again?
> 
> WillHaftawaite what sayeth you?


I answered your question.  You just didnt like the answer.  Too bad.  LOL asking the mod.  What's he gonna do for you?  What a child.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 28, 2021)

*Removed conversation that was derailing thread*


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Of course because the members of Congress never change.




And that has what to do with a constitutional amendment? You commies aren't very good a staying on topic, are ya?

.


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Meh not Utah they have a decent population size.  Wyoming, Idaho, and the Dakotas are not even the population size of a small metro area.




AND? They still have a Star on the flag, so they get two senators.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 28, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Correct - and like Wyoming, their votes carry 2-3 times the weight of a vote in CA, TX, FL and NY thanks to the EC.
> GO empty acres and Pronghorn Sheep!
> Fuck 'em




Does the commie need a tissue. 1 person in WY is worth 10,000 of you west coasties.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> The US and Papau New Guinea are the only 2 countries in the world without paid family leave.




Wow, could you tell a bigger lie?

.


----------



## westwall (Oct 28, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> They got like a million and a half people between the two of them and they get four senators?
> 
> WTF?





Yeah, that pesky Constitution.  The Founders figured out hundreds of years ago that having two States run the country is a bad idea.


----------



## westwall (Oct 28, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Because you are human garbage.





So that would make you feces...critter type, unknown.


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 28, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Wait. . . from what I understand of the woke POV, I thought when Chris Columbus arrived, folks already destroyed America?




Columbus never set foot in what is now the continental US.

.


----------



## westwall (Oct 28, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The states elect the president and determine the makeup of the Senate – these provisions of the Constitution are fundamentally anti-democratic.





Correct.  The Founders were far more intelligent than you and had read about the Greek mob.

They set us up as a Constitutional REPUBLIC to prevent the danger of the mob.


----------



## Pellinore (Oct 31, 2021)

It's not that they have x amount of people; it's that they have two fully formed state governments.  Two elected Governors, two state legislatures, two Constitutions.  They're two states.  

If we start determining who gets Senators and who doesn't based on their population, that undermines the whole idea of having two chambers in the first place.


----------

